# What's wrong with my hammer coral



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

Bought him and put him in the tank yesterday was opening up slightly but now it looks like its dying...what is wrong and what do I need to to next?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Water change.

That looks like it is "melting" 

What are your parameters? How much flow did you put it in? They don't need a ton.


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

all parameters are great, including calcium and phosphates. Flow is moderate. Im wondering if its the LED lights, but the person I bought them from had LED's on it also and it was fine.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

try to put them at the bottom on the subtract in mid flow area and see if that helps, that light seems really bright on the hammer in your pic


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

I just put it in a less lit area some flow, hope it helps otherwise its $30 down the hole in one day : (


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Emperor_Angel said:


> Bought him and put him in the tank yesterday was opening up slightly but now it looks like its dying...what is wrong and what do I need to to next?


There isn't a fish ripping it apart is there? I had a damsel do the same thing once.


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

No fish I only have 2 ocellaris clowns that are not even interested in it lol


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

There is always the possibility that the problem lied with the tank it came from. And going to you ph and salinity and calcium levels may be too much shock. It may not be your fault at all.


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes I think you are right Mike, or perhaps the drive home or something shocked it too much. My question now is should I keep it in the tank or is it releasing stuff? I still hope that there may be some potential in it, but Im not sure, any advice?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't appear to be the healthiest specimen to begin with. There should be tissue on the stalk of a healthy euphilia. I had 12 of these in my last tank. And if I bought frags from a fish store this is how they were too and I always lost a few heads. But from other hobiests they usually had tissue growing down the stalk. The one that is falling apart may die, the others may recover. If that one dies it will decompose and it may spread to the others also. Ive had good luck with using a turkey blaster to blast the dead tissue off and it sometimes saves the head. But doing nothing usually leads to a nasty brown rotting hammer coral.


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm I see, thanks for the help I will do my best to help this little guy out.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Put him as low in the tank as you can


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I would be surprised if it was but...

I lost a hammer coral before through a temperature spike of about 3-4 degrees.

Was there any temp difference between the 2 tanks?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Did it survive?


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

It didn't survive all that remains is the stalk none of the hammer bubble tips. Is there a possibility that they will grow or should I just remove the stalk from the aquarium? I don't think it was a temp difference but who knows.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear, no need to remove the skeleton as is will become like live rock now.


----------



## Emperor_Angel (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks mike, live and learn right I guess I need to examine the corals more closely before I buy them from now on, thanks for all the help and info


----------

